# Mohawk (night): Saturday, 12/1/2007



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

The (not so)Accuweather 15-day forecast looks great with nighttime snowmaking opportunies this Friday through Sunday nights. Nighttime snowmaking looks to be able to resume next Friday after a brief midweek warm-up next week. I've seen adequate snowmaking to open up Sundown in a 60 hour window so I don't think an opening on or before 11/28 is that much of a stretch.

If they're open by then, I'm there. How about you?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2007)

I really don't plan on missing a Wed this season.  Do I have to keep replying to these threads? ;-) :lol:

I'm upping my goal to 30 days.  Gotta keep with these Wed to hit it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Do I have to keep replying to these threads?



Yes! I need you to help me round up a few more suckers...


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2007)

I just found out I'm not working that night.  Maybe I'll make Brian stay home with the kids so I can go.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

For some reason I have a feeling I'm doing something on the 28th... but if I'm not you can count me in! I'm really eagre to start practicing bumps because I suck at them right now :???:


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> For some reason I have a feeling I'm doing something on the 28th... but if I'm not you can count me in! I'm really eagre to start practicing bumps because I suck at them right now :???:



Well, don't count on bumps that early. They need to open Tom's Treat first before they'll seed which is not normally among the first trails to open. If the forecasted cold holds true though, I could envision seeing bumps in mid-December.

Still a good opportunity to do drills on the flats that help in the bumps.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, don't count on bumps that early. They need to open Tom's Treat first before they'll seed which is not normally among the first trails to open. If the forecasted cold holds true though, I could envision seeing bumps in mid-December.
> 
> Still a good opportunity to do drills on the flats that help in the bumps.



Hey, anything's a start! :-D


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

Heading up to the mountain with my daughter in about 20 minutes to pick up our passes!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

severine said:


> I just found out I'm not working that night.  Maybe I'll make Brian stay home with the kids so I can go.



Have at it!  You can stay home with them once the bumps form...


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Have at it!  You can stay home with them once the bumps form...



Seems like a fair compromise to me...!


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Heading up to the mountain with my daughter in about 20 minutes to pick up our passes!



The mountain looks great. We took a walk about halfway up Exhibition. The place is littered with Pole Cats and HKDs, many of which had the hoses connected. Brian, you'll be there tomorrow, right? You'll have to give us a snowmaking update (with pics, of course...).


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> The mountain looks great. We took a walk about halfway up Exhibition. The place is littered with Pole Cats and HKDs, many of which had the hoses connected. Brian, you'll be there tomorrow, right? You'll have to give us a snowmaking update (with pics, of course...).



The snow guns were all out and ready two weeks ago during the ski swap.  Yes I'll be there tomorrow, and I will get pics if there's anything to get pics of.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

Where's your geeky Sundown temp chart thingamajiggy?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Where's your geeky Sundown temp chart thingamajiggy?



I was looking at it the other day, but now I notice that their weather station thingy seems to be broken... or turned off...

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/



Once they fix their end and I figure out how to setup the CRON job again I'll post a link.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

skisundown.com said:


> "Conditions" information will be back up and running soon. Our weather station is under repair...please bear with us!



That answers that...  Hopefully they fix it soon!


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

32F here. It's usually 2 degrees colder at Sundown. Gotta be getting close to firing up the guns!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The snow guns were all out and ready two weeks ago during the ski swap.  Yes I'll be there tomorrow, and I will get pics if there's anything to get pics of.



They did fire up the guns last night, but didn't get more than a frosting on the ground before having to turn them off.  I don't know the details as to why they didn't get much accomplished, but I did hear something about a pipe bursting that they were fixing today... 

I did have an good conversation with Jarrod though, he's definitely on board for getting the bumps formed sooner rather than later.  He was talking about some ideas for the mogul comp at the end of the year.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> They did fire up the guns last night, but didn't get more than a frosting on the ground before having to turn them off.  I don't know the details as to why they didn't get much accomplished, but I did hear something about a pipe bursting that they were fixing today...
> 
> I did have an good conversation with Jarrod though, he's definitely on board for getting the bumps formed sooner rather than later.  He was talking about some ideas for the mogul comp at the end of the year.



Well, not so good news on the lack of snow made, but good opportunity to get the bugs out early. Great news on the bumps. Chris and Jarrod both seem to be pretty serious about them this year. Perhaps our feedback is indeed being considered. Can't wait to see what they come up with this season!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, not so good news on the lack of snow made, but good opportunity to get the bugs out early. Great news on the bumps. Chris and Jarrod both seem to be pretty serious about them this year. Perhaps our feedback is indeed being considered. Can't wait to see what they come up with this season!



Jarrod struck up the conversation about the bumps with me and mentioned your name and AZ, so I'd say that you/we definitely have some influence...


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Jarrod struck up the conversation about the bumps with me and mentioned your name and AZ, so I'd say that you/we definitely have some influence...



Awesome! While I love Nor'easter and even the Ex bumps, I have an ulterior motive. As we all know, they want to expand, and I would love nothing more than to see part of the expansion include a semi-narrow down the fall line seeded bump run cut skier's left of Gunny. I figure encouraging their mogul philosophy in some small way might help achieve something like that.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, not so good news on the lack of snow made, but good opportunity to get the bugs out early. Great news on the bumps. Chris and Jarrod both seem to be pretty serious about them this year. Perhaps our feedback is indeed being considered. Can't wait to see what they come up with this season!


 
I would think putting in an early season bump run would be a great way to get the season going, and attract more busniess. I'm looking forward to a Wedensday night or two, once the bumps are up!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Awesome! While I love Nor'easter and even the Ex bumps, I have an ulterior motive. As we all know, they want to expand, and I would love nothing more than to see part of the expansion include a semi-narrow down the fall line seeded bump run cut skier's left of Gunny. I figure encouraging their mogul philosophy in some small way might help achieve something like that.



I forgot to mention that Jarrod wants to take a few runs with the AZ crew once the bumps are setup to see that we're all about...  He said he'll be there Wednesday nights.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I forgot to mention that Jarrod wants to take a few runs with the AZ crew once the bumps are setup to see that we're all about...  He said he'll be there Wednesday nights.



And what are we all about? A bunch of aging posers hitting the same run over and over? :lol:

Seriously though, it will be good to get some face to face time.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> And what are we all about? A bunch of aging posers hitting the same run over and over? :lol:



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

It will be a great opportunity to provide some on-the-hill feedback though. I would like to see them seeded a bit tighter this season, especially in the flat section of Lower Nor'easter where they tended to waver around a bit. Of course a kicker there would be cool too! I would also like to see better lines side to side, but that's really more of a function of how they get skied in.

We really need to pray for a dump shortly after seeding this year. We never got it last year and the bumps never really set up right, i.e. resembling natural bumps, multiple lines, etc. I'm not too picky though. I will just be elated to get bumps before Christmas week. 3+ months of local bumps and my personal goal to get out *every *Wednesday night starting promptly at 6 pm should help in the bump technique department.

Think *COLD*!


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

NWS:


> Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 21.
> 
> Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 39.
> 
> ...



I'm still holding out hope here. If not, they should still definitely be able to make their anticipated 12/1 opening so the following Wednesday should be a go.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Bummer. Doesn't look like they've made any snow yet, at least at the base:







That photo gives a good perspective of what area of Stinger was cleared out. You can see the new greener grass, looker's right of lift one. Upper Stinger heads up to the left and seems to be untouched.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

I changed the date of this thread to Friday, 11/30 with the hope that they might open early the night before official opening day. If I am able to go, it will be a late (~8 pm) arrival, at best.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

Three cold nights this week. I guess this is still possible, but I'm not holding my breath. Brian - any word on how much snow they were able to make over the weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not holding my breath either.  I haven't heard anything, but I'll be up there Thursday night...


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Just called the snowphone and Dotty says to check back later in the week for the opening day update. I'm thinking probably Saturday, 12/1. Anyone up for a little night session Saturday night?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a friend's 30th b-day thing on Saturday night.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a friend's 30th b-day thing on Saturday night.



Well, let's hope for Friday then, eh?

Next Wednesday looks like a definite based on the forecast too.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

*Not good.*

Just heard back from Chris. It's not looking good for this weekend. He's leaning towards Friday the 7th at 3 pm which wipes out Next Wednesday night too. :-? I'm hoping that's a case of underpromise/overdeliver.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just heard back from Chris. It's not looking good for this weekend. He's leaning towards Friday the 7th at 3 pm which wipes out Next Wednesday night too. :-? I'm hoping that's a case of underpromise/overdeliver.


  Let's hope that a slow start=longer late season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

severine said:


> Let's hope that a slow start=longer late season.



Unlikely. The end of March is usually it.

Nighttime temps look pretty good starting Thursday and through the weekend so hopefully they can get open in time for next Wednesday. It's my understanding that water is a big concern this season. That's pretty depressing. Just imagine if it gets super cold and they don't have the water to make a ton of snow? Oof. :blink: That's a kick in the nuts.

We need some dumps this season.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd be real surprised if they go with a mid-week opening day, so if they're not open this weekend I don't see Wednesday being much of a possibility...


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'd be real surprised if they go with a mid-week opening day, so if they're not open this weekend I don't see Wednesday being much of a possibility...



Well, Chris said a midweek opening is not out of the question. It simply depends on snow production.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, Chris said a midweek opening is not out of the question. It simply depends on snow production.



That would be cool, I'd just be surprised is all, happily surprised!


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That would be cool, I'd just be surprised is all, happily surprised!



Agreed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's my understanding that water is a big concern this season. That's pretty depressing. Just imagine if it gets super cold and they don't have the water to make a ton of snow? Oof. :blink: That's a kick in the nuts.



any chance you could elaborate on this a little?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

2knees said:


> any chance you could elaborate on this a little?



I don't know the specifics. Chris just indicated that "this year water is a real problem." My guess it's simply due to the lack of rain this fall.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know the specifics. Chris just indicated that "this year water is a real problem." My guess it's simply due to the lack of rain this fall.



In that case I guess I'm pretty thankful for the rain we've been getting...


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know the specifics. Chris just indicated that "this year water is a real problem." My guess it's simply due to the lack of rain this fall.





bvibert said:


> In that case I guess I'm pretty thankful for the rain we've been getting...


Agreed!  I'd rather have more snow in the heart of winter than a little bit of early season fun.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

I just want them to seed bumps as early as possible and open Little Joe (a given) and Tom's Treat for my daughter. Quite frankly, I'm not concerned with what happens on the rest of the mountain...


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

I feel like a traitor, but anyone interested in Mohawk on Friday if they actually open?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I feel like a traitor, but anyone interested in Mohawk on Friday if they actually open?



:lol:  Interested but I have plans Friday too.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I feel like a traitor, but anyone interested in Mohawk on Friday if they actually open?


I love Mohawk!  If by some miracle my boots and skis are back (seeing as I can't drop them off until tomorrow for mounting the bindings) I'd be interested.  Then again, if I can't make it, I'm sure Brian will.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me, I NEED to slide again!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good to me, I NEED to slide again!!



You skied early season with Grassi there last year, right? What is their typical early season offering, i.e. what trail(s)? Arrowhead?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes we did and it was slim pickings if I remember correctly.

EDIT: according to my TR there was two options, Arrowhead and Wildwood on the 20th of December last year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yes we did and it was slim pickings if I remember correctly.
> 
> EDIT: according to my TR there was two options, Arrowhead and Wildwood on the 20th of December last year.



I thought Chute was open as well.  I remember two runs being open on that part of the mountain.  Slim pickins indeed.  Whatever, its snow.... man-made snow.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, Chute wasn't open.  IIRC that's not a trail that's lit for night skiing anyway.  There was two runs on that part of the mountain; Arrowhead and Wildwood, both accessible from the same triple (technically there's a small connector trail to get to Arrowhead).


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nope, Chute wasn't open.  IIRC that's not a trail that's lit for night skiing anyway.  There was two runs on that part of the mountain; Arrowhead and Wildwood, both accessible from the same triple (technically there's a small connector trail to get to Arrowhead).



Now that you mention it, I agree.  All I remember was that it was pretty darn cold and snow guns were blazin'.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

Changed the tread title to Mohawk. Anyone else interested?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like they are not opening until Saturday so is anyone game for Saturday night?

Bummer that I won't be able to squeeze out one more November day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2007)

Just heard from my wife who headed over to Mohawk with the kids.  She says she can see why they had to delay their opening.  From what she could see there was some piles of snow down the middle of one trail that weren't connected together...


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am heading up to Whiteface either on friday night or saturday morning, if I was not I would come along.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just heard from my wife who headed over to Mohawk with the kids.  She says she can see why they had to delay their opening.  From what she could see there was some piles of snow down the middle of one trail that weren't connected together...



Thanks. You just sent me into a mild state of depression.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

No takers?! 

Don't *make *me have to ski this WROD solo, people....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> No takers?!
> 
> Don't *make *me have to ski this WROD solo, people....



Sorry, you'll have to make a mad steezy video about strangers instead of AZer's.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, you'll have to make a mad steezy video about strangers instead of AZer's.



Ha. Yeah, oh well. I'm just looking forward to trying out the new Legends for a few hours.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I'm trying to talk Timmy into it. I'll let you know after I meet him for lunch..


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Well, I'm trying to talk Timmy into it. I'll let you know after I meet him for lunch..



That would be cool. We could use the time to talk him into posting here regularly.  I'm not expecting a lot of excitement (just one intermediate trail) but it's better than sitting home posting on AZ. It might actually be fun with a few people. If I'm solo, I'll probably have to force myself to ski for just 2 hours. I'm thinking about being there between 7 and 7:30.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> That would be cool. We could use the time to talk him into posting here regularly.  I'm not expecting a lot of excitement (just one intermediate trail) but it's better than sitting home posting on AZ. It might actually be fun with a few people. If I'm solo, I'll probably have to force myself to ski for just 2 hours. I'm thinking about being there between 7 and 7:30.



This is very true. And yeah, I'm not expecting anything special, either, but it'd be nice to get out there for a while and just have some fun.

And yes... TALK TO HIM LOADS! Rub off some of that endless enthusiasm of yours while you're at it! :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> And yes... TALK TO HIM LOADS! Rub off some of that endless enthusiasm of yours while you're at it! :razz:



I'll do my best...


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

Talked to Tim, we're in.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool. PM'd ya.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

got it and responded


----------



## CjS (Nov 30, 2007)

I might be there Sat Night


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

CjS said:


> I might be there Sat Night



Nice! Grey helmet, dark grey/black jacket, light grey pants like my avatar. Say hello.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

Makin' snow:







They open tomorrow at noon. I should be clicking in by 7:30 pm.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Makin' snow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that on their website!  What a beautiful picture!!!  

Since I have to work tomorrow night, I'm hoping to get in around opening time.  Hopefully it won't be too crazy.  And did you see the weather forecast for Sunday?  Snow!


----------



## CjS (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, tonight went well for me.  Only two spills but i got it all back again, just like riding a bike.  I saw you a few times Greg but i could never catch up! lol.  Few times i just bombed down trying but you were always on your way up again by the time i got there.  Oh well, sometime soon ill catch up!


----------

